# Your early symptoms, please share :)



## Missalissa86

Just wondering for those ladies that got a bfp, how soon did you notice your cervix closed and the thick, white cm as well as any other symptoms? I can't help but think I might have O'd a day or 2 earlier than my ticker put me, because 3dpo seems very early for having closed cervix, thick white cm, and sore boobs. My opk's are also starting to go dark again. I'll post my progressive pic. I would really appreciate anything you ladies are willing to share :)
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 100


----------



## mbch

At about 2-3 dpo I got a yeast infection, which is very rare for me. By 10 dpo, I was dying of thirst, was mildly nauseous (like when you get a flu coming on) and had sore boobs. By 14 dpo, they started swelling and now they are almost a cup size larger! Oy.


----------



## Missalissa86

Lol I bet hubby doesn't complain much about that symptom :) Thank you for sharing! Did you ever check your cervix during the 2WW?


----------



## mbch

I did occasionally, but understandably less due to the yeast infection. It did not seem to be any different than previous months.


----------



## whitglass

i also had a yeast infection for the first time in years starting at 4/5 dpo and it went away around 10/11 dpo. when i checked my cervix after that it was low and hard, and then the night before i got my BFP it was completely closed and the opening disappeared. that was new for me! my breasts were getting sorer and i had no spotting except one day on 11 dpo where i found a small brown spot that i swore was AF one her way. no cramps or backaches!


----------



## Missalissa86

whitglass said:


> i also had a yeast infection for the first time in years starting at 4/5 dpo and it went away around 10/11 dpo. when i checked my cervix after that it was low and hard, and then the night before i got my BFP it was completely closed and the opening disappeared. that was new for me! my breasts were getting sorer and i had no spotting except one day on 11 dpo where i found a small brown spot that i swore was AF one her way. no cramps or backaches!

Ohh lucky to have no backache! The back pain's a killer lol. I was told that being pregnant makes you more prone to infections and sickness. Do you guys think being pregnant caused the yeast infections?


----------



## VSubasic

mbch said:


> At about 2-3 dpo I got a yeast infection, which is very rare for me. By 10 dpo, I was dying of thirst, was mildly nauseous (like when you get a flu coming on) and had sore boobs. By 14 dpo, they started swelling and now they are almost a cup size larger! Oy.

I also just got a yeast infection 3 dpo....and I never get them. I hope this is a good sign :)


----------



## VSubasic

whitglass said:


> i also had a yeast infection for the first time in years starting at 4/5 dpo and it went away around 10/11 dpo. when i checked my cervix after that it was low and hard, and then the night before i got my BFP it was completely closed and the opening disappeared. that was new for me! my breasts were getting sorer and i had no spotting except one day on 11 dpo where i found a small brown spot that i swore was AF one her way. no cramps or backaches!

Did you use anything for your yeast infection? I took the 1 day Monistat last night and I feel much better today. I am 3 dpo and I am hoping that the yeast infection was a good sign because I never get yeast infections.


----------



## 3RARwife

everything was the same as every month, bloating, pms, creamy cm. was still determined it was going to arrive even at a week late but by then i was getting pretty tired and boobs were sore.

good luck:thumbup:


----------



## whitglass

VSubasic said:


> Did you use anything for your yeast infection? I took the 1 day Monistat last night and I feel much better today. I am 3 dpo and I am hoping that the yeast infection was a good sign because I never get yeast infections.

I used the external cream only, which is why it took awhile to go away. it wasn't horrible, so I didn't feel the need to do the monistat internal it just itched/burned a bit and the cream helped. i do think i got it bc our immune systems suppress during implantation so our bodies don't reject the fertilized egg. i was suspicious when i got the YI but still thought maybe it was just a coincidence!


----------



## Narla83

Hey hun,

I noticed my cervix was high at about 9dpo and y/day I had milky white discharge. That almost convinced me I was p/g.x

Good luck.x


----------



## rachel_f_

dont think iv seen so many positives in my life!! congrats! your DEFINATELY pregnant!!!!xxx


----------

